# Big Vern - 1991 Nissan Vanette



## kgb603 (May 30, 2012)

.


----------



## mark61 (May 30, 2012)

What a great van. Looks like its been to Austria a few times.


----------



## kgb603 (May 30, 2012)

.


----------



## mark61 (May 30, 2012)

Wow, thats incredibly low mileage. Perhaps the original owners camped in their garden . One things for sure, it wasn't a delivery van though. Nothing wrong with Jap vans at all.


----------



## kgb603 (May 30, 2012)

.


----------



## oldish hippy (May 30, 2012)

had toyota same size but with 2 ltre diesel engine mpv so what is the tax on those insurance shouldnt be riducoulous  so does it come under cheap tax did see one on flea bay couple of weeks ago pop top ok do know that they can suffer with a lttle rot but engines are fairly bomb proof and easy to work on  when you rip out the seat and panels to get access look ok mains hook up fairly straight forward either by a kit from ebay or get the componets and fit it you self  as regard charger surely if should be good enough to charge from alt you dont need mains hook up apart from winter when at home then it is usefull to put in a heater just to keep frost out  and if you have double sockect fitted then you can just plug in a charger at home and just float charge les battery or get small solar charger that sit in window that wil also top up les battery as the only thing that will take it is fridge and maybe inverter to run laptop or tv but decent battery should run tv overnight i would go with laptop and tv stick that way you have the best of both worlds free wifi and tv


----------



## herbenny (May 30, 2012)

Cool Van ... I like that a lot:cool1:


----------



## ellisboy (May 30, 2012)

Nice van! :banana:


----------



## veedubmatt (May 30, 2012)

well done nice looking van have fun in him


----------



## AuldTam (May 30, 2012)

Looks ideal for a couple to enjoy weekends away...and I think your future additions would make it even better.

Only downside to these vans is the engine noise in the front...you need to shout across to each other or just turn the music up...:cool1:

I'm sure you'll have lots of fun with it.


----------



## kgb603 (May 30, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> had toyota same size but with 2 ltre diesel engine mpv so what is the tax on those insurance shouldnt be riducoulous  so does it come under cheap tax did see one on flea bay couple of weeks ago pop top ok do know that they can suffer with a lttle rot but engines are fairly bomb proof and easy to work on  when you rip out the seat and panels to get access look ok mains hook up fairly straight forward either by a kit from ebay or get the componets and fit it you self  as regard charger surely if should be good enough to charge from alt you dont need mains hook up apart from winter when at home then it is usefull to put in a heater just to keep frost out  and if you have double sockect fitted then you can just plug in a charger at home and just float charge les battery or get small solar charger that sit in window that wil also top up les battery as the only thing that will take it is fridge and maybe inverter to run laptop or tv but decent battery should run tv overnight i would go with laptop and tv stick that way you have the best of both worlds free wifi and tv



.


----------



## kgb603 (May 30, 2012)

AuldTam said:


> Looks ideal for a couple to enjoy weekends away...and I think your future additions would make it even better.
> 
> Only downside to these vans is the engine noise in the front...you need to shout across to each other or just turn the music up...:cool1:
> 
> I'm sure you'll have lots of fun with it.



.


----------



## lotty (May 30, 2012)

Nice van :banana:


----------



## bobs van (Jul 8, 2012)

*hi nissan vanette fan!! (needs help)*

hi big vern
love what you have done with your vanette,its fab!!
we have recently got a 1992 one ,its just been for an mot and needs a center drag link asap!!
can you give us any direction as to where i can get one or source any other parts if ness?
i have tried everywhere and i am getting pretty desperate,we would be really grateful if you could help
look forward to hearing from you
bob


----------



## Robmac (Jul 9, 2012)

Lovely van


----------



## Funky Farmer (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice one,  You have given me some ideas about how to improve my camper.  It is far too cluttered.


----------



## kgb603 (Jul 31, 2012)

bobs van said:


> hi big vern
> love what you have done with your vanette,its fab!!
> we have recently got a 1992 one ,its just been for an mot and needs a center drag link asap!!
> can you give us any direction as to where i can get one or source any other parts if ness?
> ...




edit - the van had the same mot failure this year (april 2013), the part is delisted so we had the centre drag link end refurbed by the balljoint centre in bootle.


----------

